# Diesel's Dawn of Defiance



## Diesel (May 1, 2008)

STAR WARS: DAWN OF DEFIANCE
Episode I


The Traitor's Gambit 

It is a dark time in the galaxy.
The evil galactic Empire
has spread from the Deep Core to the Outer Rim
and everywhere the Empire's tyranny can be felt.

Fleeing from the oppression of the Emperor's minions,
agents of Senator Bail Organa have run to a remote space station above Brentaal.
Known to be a vocal opponent to the Empire,
Organa may be the last hope of freedom in the galaxy.

In the hopes of stopping these dissidents
before they can reach the Senator,
the Empire have alerted their forces on Sel Zonn station,
where the struggle for liberty rages on,
and the first sparks of rebellion have begun to burn...


​


----------



## Diesel (May 1, 2008)

Seemingly motionless among a sea of starships and satellites above
the twinkling Core world of Brentaal, Sel Zonn Station grows larger in
your view every second. A central pylon forms the bulk of the
station’s mass, and three landing platforms leading to docking bays
extend from the central section, equidistant from one another and
jutting out into space. The dorsal side of the station features a disc shaped
secondary structure, on top of which blinking lights indicate
the presence of a landing platform reserved for wealthy patrons.

Within minutes your ship will dock at the station, and a new chapter of your life will begin.



(Attached Player's Handout-Sel Zonn Station)


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

Ashlin bursts into the tiny cabin her credits managed to buy on the tramp freighter _Fortune and Glory._ There's a bed that folds into the wall, a little screen in the far wall a few drawers for clothes, and just enough space to pick your way through to the bed when it's down. Unless, as in Ashlin's room, there's a droid standing in it.

She dodges nimbly around the vaguely humanoid machine, flings drawers open and starts piling the few changes of clothes she owns into a rucksack.

"Hey Ubby," the spritely human girl proclaimed, pronouncing it 'oobee.' "Get your things together. We're almost at the station."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 1, 2008)

The droid made a slight "clink" as it moves its head to face Ashlin. *"Yes Mistress, this unit gear is packed, and ready to be transported at your command. If there is anything the Mistress wishes, this unit will comply" * it said with a metallic bass voice.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 1, 2008)

As his transport approaches the station, Bel gathers together the gear her brought with him from Naboo, ready to begin his new life.
_
Uncle Pallus said this station would be a pretty good place to try and find work...I hope he knew what he was talking about._

Finally finished packing his utility belt and strapping his heirloom service blaster to his hip, Belloc SInde throws his long blue Senatorial Guard cloak over his shoulders and grabs his force pike, waiting to disembark.

_Except they're the Imperial Guard now...and that's why I'm here..._


----------



## Shalimar (May 1, 2008)

As the transport neared the station, Rain shifted from her cross-legged perch on the bed, smiling with anticipation as the next stage of her journey was about to begin.  The freed slaves had told her the station was a trade hub, that she'd be able to find a ship from here to take her wherever she wanted to go.  Although that did bring up a problem for the red-headed girl, she didn't know where it was that she wanted to go.  She wanted to find Jedi and learn from them, but none of the captives she had freed knew where they were.

"That just means the hunt will be a longer one."  the gir said, settling her shoulders as if for a difficult task.  Shaking her head, the amazon double checked that she had all of her belongings so that she could be out of the door the second they reached the station.  Coming from a wide open world, adjusting for the cramped conditions was a hard thing to do, and she couldn't wait until she had room to stretch once again.


----------



## possum (May 2, 2008)

Ardon looks out the viewport of the transport he's on: just a simple passenger on his way to catch another ship on the way to any variety of destinations in the galaxy.  The Twi'lek leans back in his seat, thankful that what little money he has been able to scrounge up has let him get a relatively private area.  Nervously, he crosses his arms across his chest, a movement practiced to check the lightsaber in the hidden compartment of his jacket.

It's been months since that day, Ardon says, using every calming technique he knows of to stop the tears from coming.  At least, he thinks as he examines the blue skin on his hands, every non-human looks alike in the eyes of most humans now.


----------



## Diesel (May 2, 2008)

After docking you each disembark form your vessel and a short time later find yourselves standing in a corridor. Here, beneath an arch marked Customs, you find your ways blocked by a large Ithorian standing behind a large crate on a repulsor sled.

Next to the Ithorian, an older, bald human dressed in a green jumpsuit stares at a data pad on the crate. Two stormtroopers stand nearby as well, their attention firmly fixed on the Ithorian.

The interior of Sel Zonn station, you note as you wait, is much what one would expect from a Core world of the Galactic Empire. The walls and doors are constructed of metal, and it is well illuminated and clean. Public information terminals stand at regular intervals along the corridor past the checkpoint, and signs upon the walls tout some of the amenities of the station:

Visit the Promenade


Gundark's Cantina


The Credit Chip


Delgas Medical Supplies


Mechanical Allies
​

Your wait is short lived however, as the custom official looks up from his pad. Seeing the five beings there he smiles warmly and says, "If you have nothing to declare you may enter. Follow the concourse," he says indicating the corridor ahead, "to the Promenade. There you can access the rest of the station." Turning back to his pad he adds, "Have a good day."

One of the stormtroopers abruptly turns, his gaze now upon the Twi'lek. "Yes, have a good day" he says harshly. "But whatever business you have at the Promenade, conduct it quickly. We have enough aliens on this station. Now move!" he barks, "all of you!"


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2008)

Rain left her room with her small satchel of possessions balanced on her bare shoulder, further hiding her blade, if only unintentionally.  The red-headed young woman queues up in the line, waiting her turn to pass into the open areas of the station, anxious after the cramped quarters.  She watched the guards intently, wondering what it was that they were examining that large unusual being for, wondering if this was the usual treatment of strangers.

When the balding male waved her and the rest of the line forward she nodded and began moving until the rest of his words sank in. Declare...she puzzled, she wasn't sure what needed to be declared so she had no idea if she had anything to declare.  Maybe you only had to declare something if you had a big box? she wondered, shrugging she moved along towards the promenade though she had to bite back a rebuke at the male...she guessed he was human's words to her.  He had no cause to address her as such, and should be dealt with, but from what Lian had said this was how males were allowed to behave off of Dathomir.

Instead of using the strength of her muscles or her connection to the force to educate the rude white shelled man she meerly passed on, heading towards the cantina to acquire some refreshment and perhaps information.


----------



## possum (May 2, 2008)

Ardon's breath pauses momentarily as the Stormtrooper turns his attention to him.  "Yes, sir," he says.  Ardon continues on his way to the promenade of the space station, carrying along the small stack of personal belongings he has.  Across from the cantina, the Twi'lek finds a small caf and tea shop.  Ordering a small cup of tea, Ardon sits in contemplative silence and calmly looks about the area, watching as people conduct their business.

_I might need a little more money to make my way to the Wheel,_ he thinks, looking at The Credit Chip and mentally plotting his voyage from the Core worlds to the Outer Rim.  _From then,_ he adds, _it's Lianna all the way._


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

Ashlin beams at the customs man, and then at the stormtrooper, then motions for 'Ubby' to follow as she patters into the starport and looks around at the various businesses.

"We should check departures, I guess," she confides in the droid. "Where do you want to go from here?" She pulls her datapad from its little holster on her jangling utility belt and calls up a galaxy map to see what's close...then pauses and squeals, "Oh! A cantina!"

As if it had suddenly burst out of nowhere.

"We should go have a drink. Lets do that. You can have...oil or something. Come on!"

She darts ahead towards the open door, already brainstorming a variety of interesting drinks to ask for.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2008)

UbD's locomotion was rather "noisy". His metalic foots made a "Clanck Clanck" as it walked *"This unit can't perform such organic activities Mistress, but it is intrigued by "Metallic friends" wares. Can it be suggested to pass by that location after our visit to the Tavern? "* 'Ubby' replied to Ashlin, in its metallic bass voice.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 3, 2008)

Bel nods to the Stormtroopers as he passes, thinking to himself, _are those some of those new recruits or a couple of those creepy clones under there?  You never can tell these days._

As he makes his way to the promenade, he looks around for a good place to ask about employment opportunities.  Seeing the sign to Gundark's Cantina, Belloc makes his way there, orders a drink, and starts asking around for employment opportunities for a person of martial training.

[Sblock=OOC]Gathering Information: 17 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 3, 2008)

"You mean Mechanical Allies," Ashlin corrects primly. She glances back at UbD with a faint frown. "Hmm...wonder if that's a glitch in your heuristic..." 

With a shrug she goes on, "Anyway, of course we're going to go there. Only, wouldn't it be kind of strange for you? To visit a droid shop, I mean, when you're a droid. I think it'd be really uncomfortable if they had a model like me on sale, and I'd be looking at it and thinking, 'that's just like me.' Only, I guess it wouldn't be, since I had to change a few things to get you up and running again."

Grinning affectionately, she raps her knuckles on UbD's plasteel hide, then gestures for him to follow.

"Promise we'll go right after I wet my whistle!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 4, 2008)

UbD visual sensors focus on Ashlin face for a moment, with their characteristic yellow glow. *"My heuristic works perfectly fine. For me. And of course it would seem unlikely for an organic to visit an "organic parts shop", since their variability inherent to their organic existence leads to unique individuals. However, such places in which droid parts are at sale, are not a "low probability of finding droids" place."* UbD states, his metallic bass voice showing some twinkles and twitches .


----------



## Diesel (May 4, 2008)

The Promenade is filled with the bustle of revelry and commerce.
Spilling out of the gambling halls such as The Credit Chip are the 
sounds of victory and the moans of defeat, while the music of local
bands issues from the cantinas. Only a handful of citizens, nearly all 
human, mill about in the main areas of the Promenade, past decorative 
plants and large open seating areas. A few gaze out the massive windows 
at the planet Brentaal hovering below. Businesspeople hawk their wares 
to the passersby, and a few Imperial stormtroopers make their way down
the main avenue of the Promenade on their usual patrol at a leisurely pace.

[sblock= For Belloc]
Inside Gudark's, a large dark cantina that is mostly empty save for a
 few patrons in private booths, Belloc gets his drink. The bartender, 
a white haired human with a large nose, ponders his question for a moment. 
"Work, eh? I 'pose it helps yer human." he says gruffly. 
"Tha only type a work like that would be with Planetary Security...unless,"
 he adds shrugging,"ya wanna join the Imperial Navy."
[/sblock]


[sblock=For Everyone Else](OOC) You each ponder your plans or travel 
across the Promenade toward the cantina. Continue on as intended, 
but each make a Perception roll please.[/sblock]​


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 4, 2008)

[sblock=In the Cantina] Belloc looks disappointed.

"No thanks, old man."  He downs his drink pretty in one gulp and puts his credits on the bar.

Bel then takes his stuff and heads out of the Cantina, back into the Promenade.

_Maybe the gambling hall..._
[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 4, 2008)

*Rain*

Perception Check = 17


----------



## possum (May 4, 2008)

Perception=15


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2008)

Perception= 20


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

(oops! Hee...)

Perception: 15
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1587933/


----------



## Diesel (May 6, 2008)

[sblock=UbD-5]Your visual sensors pick up two men among the crowd in the Promenade. They do not appear to be part of the larger group, but they seem to be searching the crowd for someone. They ignore you, however. You also detect that the two men are each carrying a concealed hold-out blaster tucked into their jackets and are wearing identical brown traveling suits. In addition they appear to be whispering to themselves, but you quickly see they are speaking into hidden comlinks hidden beneath their collars.[/sblock]


[sblock=Rain]
  As you head toward the cantina, you catch sight of two men that stand out in the crowd by their behavior. They do not appear to be part of the larger group. They seem to be searching the crowd for someone, though they ignore you.The two men seem to  each be carrying a hold-out blaster tucked into their jackets and are wearing identical brwon suits.[/sblock]


[sblock=Ashlin]As you discuss the differences between organic and mechanical lifeforms, you  see two men standing on the Promenade. They do not appear to be part of the larger group. They seem to be searching the crowd for someone,though they ignore you. The two men seem to each be carrying a concealed hold-out blaster under their jackets and are wearing identical brown suits.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ardon]As you ponder your future, catch sight of two men standing on the Promenade. They do not appear to be part of the larger group. They seem to be searching the crowd for someone,though they ignore you. The two men seem to each be carrying a concealed hold-out blaster under their jackets and are wearing identical brown suits.[/sblock]

As Bel exits the cantina, and UbD, Ashlin and Rain approach it, a slender young woman with dark hair stumbles out of the crowd. She wears the greasy dark jumpsuit of a mechanic, and with her left arm tucked close to her body, staggers toward the tables set up opposite Gundark's.

Half falling into Ardon's table,  she calls out , just loud enough to be heard over the din: "Please, help me," she calls out. "There are credits in it for you, just help me!". Her eyes catch those of the Twi'lek: "Help me! They're after me!"

Mere seconds later,two stormtroopers burst into the area from the south end of the Promenade. As the troopers burst onto the scene, the crowd disperses and you five are the only ones left standing there, your attention drawn by the woman. The troopers raise their blasters at the woman and Ardon, and shout through their helmet speakers, "You there, alien scum! Step away from that woman. She is under arrest in the name of the Emperor!"

[sblock=OOC]Rain, Ashlin, UbD-5 and Bel are all in front of the cantina. The troopers are to their south about 6 squares away. 10 squares away from both you and the troopers are Ardon and the woman. There are tables and chairs around Ardon, but the "avenue" between Ardon and the rest of you is open except for a decorative obelsik outside of Gundarks about 3 meters high.

I took the liberty of rolling intiiative- You do not have to get involved, but here it is:

Rain 
Ardon 
Ashlin 
UbD-5
Bel 
trooper 1
trooper 2
dark haired woman

if you do fight please roll attack and damage rolls together.
[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 6, 2008)

"My apologies, good sirs, but it seems that she just collapsed right in front of me, spouting some strange paranoid nonsense."

Ardon slowly draws the blaster pistol under the table, hoping that the Stormtroopers won't notice.  "I don't mean to intrude, for you obviously have no need to answer this question, but what is she charged with?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 6, 2008)

UbD describes to Ashlin what it discover about the two strange people sitting in the table [So feel free to read]. When the troopers storm in, it looks down to its mistress, awaiting orders.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 6, 2008)

Bel moves towards the Stormtroopers, arms stretched out to either side, one holding his force pike, the other open and empty.

"Does it really take two of the Emperor's Finest to bring in one semi-injured woman?  Here, let me talk to the lady."

[sblock=OOC]If I can get right up next to the troopers with a double move action, I will.  Otherwise I'll try and get as close to them as possible, and if there is a convienient path, get between them and the woman.

If I need it: Persuasion: 20 [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 6, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> UbD describes to Ashlin what it discover about the two strange people sitting in the table [So feel free to read]. When the troopers storm in, it looks down to its mistress, awaiting orders.




"Uhhh..." Ashlin hedges, watching with wide eyes. "Okay, okay...lets sort of...start...getting behind something?"

She quickly looks around and her eyes stop on the big sculpture.

"Like that. The statue. Lets just go over behind that until the troopers go away."


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2008)

Rain looks rather alarmed at the site of the woman falling into the blue-skinned male's table calling for help.  While the wise hunter may avoid a fight if it is unimportant, as she had earlier, a woman calling for help as she is accosted by two males, two of the same males that had made denigrating comments about Rain earlier was simply not acceptable.  Their rudeness needed to be dealt with.  Then again just because something had to be dealt with didn't mean being obvious about it was neccessary.  Stepping forward to help the 

Crooking her finger slightly, Rain reachs out in the force to grasp at the closer of the white shelled males, and sends him stumbling towards the other rather forcefully as if he had tripped on something.  "Clumsy oaf,"  the girl says with a grin.  "I do see why you men need to wear armor though, if your that clumsy."  

OOC:
Move action to come a little closer to the troopers
Standard Action to move object one of them into the other:
Use the Force Roll: 18
vs Will Defense for Trooper 1, vs Reflex Defense for trooper 2 
Damage = 8 (+2 was a typo)


----------



## Diesel (May 7, 2008)

One of the stormtroopers flies back, and lands like a rag doll on his comrade, his armor scraping on the metal deck plating of the Promenade. Coming to a halt, both stormtroopers lay motionless, their limbs askew.

As Bel advances and Ashlin and UbD-5 seek cover behind the statuary, Ardon draws his weapon. Next to the Twi'lek, the young woman attempts to walk but merely stumbles.

Then from the north, two men, with dark hair and scowling faces emerge from the ebbing crowd. Dressed in brown, they each brandish hold out pistols. The taller of the two men, facing the direction of Ashlin and her droid, speaks loudly into a comm link in the collar of his coat. The other , a heavy set man,levels his pistol in the direction of Ardon.

"......and a young girl with a droid. Send reinforcements, fast!" the taller man barks, his voice full of stress.

[sblock=OOC]
Initiative:

 Heavy Browncoat  
Rain
Ardon
Ashlin
UbD-5
Bel
 Tall Browncoat  
dark haired woman

The two brown clad men are 6 squares from Ashlin, and 10 from the rest of you.[/sblock]

The heavy set man fires  his pistol at Ardon. The shot goes wide ,striking an adjoining table, causing its surface to erupt in a shower of sparks.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2008)

Rain looks at the pair of crumpled troopers, it had been what she was intending to do, but she hadn't meant to do it quite so strongly, it was suppoused to look a bit more natural, like the first had stumbled and run into the next.  Oh well, what was done was already in the past and one could only do things about the present and the future.

Reaching down to her hip, Rain pulled out the blaster she had liberated from the slavers and pointed it at the man who had fired in her general direction, he and his partner were calling for more of their pack to arrive, it would be wise to finish this quickly and be elsewhere when they arrived.  Squeezing the firing stud, the pistol shot out a burst of red light, but her unfamiliarness with the weapon sent the shot wide

OOC:
Move Action to Draw
Standard Action to shoot
To Hit: 6


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2008)

"What?!" Ashlin protests. "But we were just..." 

She gives up and goes for the blaster tucked into the inside of her coat and says to UbD, "Shoot them!"

Blaster attack: 11
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1589383/
Damage: 12
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1589384/

(+1 to hit and damage if within 6 squares)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 7, 2008)

"This unit will comply Mistress." UbD reply to Ashlin. then, turning to the man holding the pistol, he says, befor shooting a round with his rifle: "This droid will obliterate your existence, for threatening its master, have a nice day"

Blaster Fire 
Damage


----------



## possum (May 7, 2008)

Feeling the Force ripple through the atmosphere, Ardon looks at Rain, astonishment in his eyes.  He wasn't the only survivor after all, he thought.  His thoughts soon erupt back into the present as a blaster shot avoids him, hitting the table behind him.  

He feels the Force flow through him as he takes aim at his attacker, feeling it steady his shaking aim slightly.  (I use a FP).  It doesn't steady his enough, however, as his own shot goes extremely wide.

Attacks heavyset informant (1d20-1+1d6=2, 3d6=9)


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 7, 2008)

When the brown-coated men start firing, Bel starts and thinks to himself, _we can't have any of that!_.

He moves menacingly towards the nearest plain-clothes combatant and brandishes his weapon.  "You either want to throw down that blaster, or throw down with me.  Which is it?" 

[sblock=ooc]  I don't really know distances here...  If I am close enough to get to one of the brown-coat people with a single move and attack him with my force pike set to stun (it's default setting) I will.  If I do, my attack roll (using a Force Point) is: 15 and if I hit I roll  12 damage.  If that number breaks damage threshold, they move 2 down the condition track and take 6 hp damage, otherwise, they just take 6 hp damage.  If I can attack, then my taunt is just banter with no mechanics.

If I can't get to a browncoat in time to engage in melee, I will approach one with a move action, and attempt to intimidate him to throw down his gun.  My intimidate check is a: 1 7 because I used a Force Point.  

Either way, I use a force point this round and move towards a brown-coat combatant.[/sblock]


----------



## Diesel (May 8, 2008)

Upon the arrival of the stormtroopers earlier, the crowd on the Promenade dispersed, its focus on moving away from the troopers and keeping out of trouble. Once the eruption of blaster fire begins however, the orderly dispersal becomes a general retreat  accompanied screams of fear. The citizens rush toward exits as quickly as possible, away from the shootout.

After a few short flashes of fire, Ashlin and UbD find their targets, their shots dropping the two new attackers. As the men fall in unmoving heaps to the floor, an odd quiet descends on the area of the Promenade by Gundark's, broken by the young woman.

"Thanks," she grunts to no one in particular. "Sel Zonn...ugh..gets just the newest recruits....I must ..have ...run into the best marksmen on the station today." She exhales a grim laugh with some difficulty.

Turning pale she adds,"We should go, I know a safe....place...but I'm not sure I can.." The woman's voice trails off as she leans against the table unsteadily.

[sblock=OOC]

Bel keeps his force point.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 8, 2008)

"You are most welcome."  Rain answers the woman formally.  "It would be best to go, they may be weak individually, but many pack hunters are.  It would not do to be here when the rest of the pack arrives."  the red-haired girl agrees.

Rain steps up next to the woman, and draws her arm around her shoulder to help her walk. "I will help you get to where you wll be safe from these ill mannered white armored males.  I am Ranal Cho, though my sisters all call me Rain.  You may do so as well if you wish,"  the way she says the word male just drips contempt.


----------



## possum (May 8, 2008)

"I'm Ardo'niloet," the Twi'lek introduces himself to both the injured woman and to the others.  "You may call me Ardon."  The Twi'lek offers to help Rain with the injured woman.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 8, 2008)

Bel scans the entrances into the Promenade as he approaches the injured woman.  

"Tell us where we should take you and I'll make sure you make it there.  Is it far?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

Ashlin squints at the fallen men, then at her blaster, as if a little surprised at the results...then injects some swagger into her posture as she jams it back into its holster, beckons UbD with a sweep of her arm, and swaggers...with extra swagger...towards the peanut gallery forming by the mysterious woman.

"No need to thank me," she says with exaggerated graciousness implying she wanted just that. "It's all in a day's work."

As quickly as it reared it's head, the 'Ashlin, Defender of the Galaxy' posturing recedes as she takes in the sight before her. "Anyway, so...what was all that about? Oh!"

She glances over her shoulder at UbD. "Hey, Ubby...get their guns, and whatever else looks like it might get a price."

With a sly grin and wink she nods back at the people she saved. "Waste not, want not, right?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2008)

*"Proceeding to loot the obliterated imperials."* UbD grabs any equipment that seems worth taking. *"Does the Mistress desire this unit to permanently eliminates the life in these organics?" *the droid asks, pointing his rifle to one of the troopers. *"Or do my Mistress wants their armor intact to disguise herself?"* UbD head, falls to one side, suddenly, and a few sparks sprout out.


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

"Ew...it'd be all messy inside. Besides, I'm a bit short for a...UBBY!"

She dashes to the droid's side and opens a pouch on her belt...drawing forth from within it a long, delicate probe and a pair of pliers.

"Sorry about this...should be fine...in just a second..."  She starts monkeying around in the wires and components exposed by UbD's lolling head.

(Hee...I dunno if this is just an RP thing, or if you actually have a condition that needs repair. )


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2008)

(Just for role playing sake, and cinematic comedy. Don't forget it should be funny from time to time =) )

The droids voice sounds extremely bass when it speaks. *"As mistress desires. This unit detects a slight malfunction in the neck servo engines." *


----------



## Shayuri (May 8, 2008)

"Gee, d'ya think?!" Ashlin says sarcastically as she digs into UbD's neck cavity. "Maybe next time you can warn me -before- it fails and..."

There's an electric crack, and another spray of sparks that Ashlin flinches back from.

"Okay...okay...don't panic, I can fix this..."

She plucks out of her belt pouch a thick roll of grey mesh tape, bites the tab at the end and pulls it away with a practiced motion. She then rips the strip of tape off and slaps about half of it along the side and underside of UbD's mechanical "cheek" and "jaw." The rest she affixes to his shoulder; the tension of it helping to keep his head upright. She then repeats this on the other side, resulting in a more or less normal posture...albeit held in place by tape.

"Good as new," Ashlin says, patting his back...gently. "Least until I can afford a new servo for ya. Which reminds me...."

She glances over at the others. "Did you say something about credits? You know, normally I'd never accept a reward for being a hero and saving all your lives, but this is for a noble cause."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 8, 2008)

Bel watches Ashlin incredulously.  

"Ladies...now might not be the best time to be negotiating fees and looting bodies of Imperial Agents...perhaps we should go to this woman's room before those reinforcements that the guy you shot called for arrives."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 8, 2008)

*"Inquire: Do you think that the imperials wouldn't know the location of this female room in their own station?" *UbD inquires


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 9, 2008)

"The lady says it's safe...and one thing's for sure...Imperials sure don't like you stripping their operatives and taking their stuff."


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2008)

"They're not real big on people killing their operatives either," Ashlin points out. "But if you can sell their things, it's easier to get by without the Empire's approval. Otherwise, it's rougher."

Defiantly, she stoops and grabs one of the fallen agent's holdout blaster and tucks it into her pocket.

"So all right, if you're in such a rush, lets go."


----------



## Diesel (May 9, 2008)

Despite Bel's protestations, UbD-5 efficiently searches the prone bodies of his foes once Ashlin pockets the pistol. Among the remaining items he has to choose from are 2 stormtrooper utility belts (each with a medpac), 2 blaster carbines, 1 hold out pistol, 2 commlinks, and a palm sized holo recorder with a recording of the Emperor giving a speech entitled "New Order in the Universe."

Scanning the area, Bel sees no sign of trouble, just the remainder of the crowd fleeing for the exits.

Leaning on Ardon and Rain, the young woman leads her rescuers to a side exit and lift which is thankfully empty. Descending three floors, the group enters a narrow dimly lit corridor. Forced to move at half speed because of the woman's condition, the group makes several turns past several shut doors,  until they stand in front of an apartment door, number 3107.

"This floor is unoccupied, and a friend owns this apartment," she explains, drawing out a passcard from her pocket with some difficulty. You can all see a red blaster wound on her side, beneath the scorched tear in her jumpsuit. "Blasted troopers meant to stun me, but they got a little trigger happy." she notes.

The lights turn on automatically as you enter, revealing a large room, simple but comfortable, with many chairs and tables. A public information terminal stands against a wall, and doors lead to a kitchen and a bedroom. Collapsing on a couch, the young woman looks up at you all. "I'm sorry I got you all involved, especially you," she says looking a Ardon. "But I couldn't be arrested, not now."

She sighs with a pensive look on her face, then continues.

"Look, you will all get paid, I promise. But I'm going to need more help." She stops as her breathing becomes labored then shifting to a more comfortable position continues.

"My name is Maya, I'm an agent of Alderaan Security. The Imperials must have found out I was coming and tried to waylay me as soon as I got here so they could deport me. I'm here to pick up a piece of cargo.But I am in no shape to do so..ugh..now. By what you did back on the Promenade I think you all might be able and willing to help....but..."

Shaking her head, she spits out her offer, "I need you to meet a droid named Switch. The droid knows where the cargo is. If you get it, I can get us off the station."

Looking drained, Maya rests her head back."While you are meeting Switch, please have him send me a doctor. The droid is supposed to be well connected..somehow. He can be trusted well enough as long as we are doing business."

"I know this is alot to process..you don't have to decide now.You can stay here as long as you wish and talk it over. But my employer is Senator Bail Organa, and the cargo is..his property. He is a man of means to say the least and will pay well for your services."

Maya falls silent, at first you think she has passed out, but she remains still awaiting your reactions.


----------



## possum (May 9, 2008)

"Oh, trust me. Ardon says with a smile, "I'm already involved.  I'll be glad to help get this cargo of yours."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2008)

"This appears to be a fair opportunity for you my Mistress." UbD suggest to Ashlin.


----------



## Shalimar (May 9, 2008)

Rain narrows her eyes and looks at the twil'lek.  Maya had said especially him, why especially him?  Did she know him?

"Do you know each other?"  she asks Ardon and Maya.

"Will this...droid just tell us where the cargo is?"  the amazon asked, sounding unused to the word droid.  "Will it be willing to just send a doctor?  I am not familiar with the ways of people outside of my homeworld, but my experiences suggest they all only seem to look out for themselves.  Wont he want to know what he will receive for this help?  I helped without wanting any payment, but you did promise payment and you did it because not everyone will just help...is this Switch such a helpful being?"

"Ah, and uh...who is Bail Organa?  Should I know of this person?"


----------



## possum (May 9, 2008)

"Never seen her before in my life," Ardon replies to Rain's question.  "I would assume, however, that it has a lot to do with the welcoming committee that I got once I arrived on the station.

"Bail Organa," the Twi'lek begins to explain, "is a senator in the Galac...  apologies, _Imperial_ Senate.  It appears that I still haven't gotten quite used to all of these changes."


----------



## Shayuri (May 9, 2008)

Ashlin nods at UbD's assessment and snorts at the other girl's ignorance.

"Where've you been for the past few years, stuck in a sarlacc stomach?"


----------



## Shalimar (May 9, 2008)

"I have never been in anything's stomach...though I did make it as far as a Rancor's mouth when I was a child.  Tenenial used the force to calm it and it let me go."  the girl said with a shrug, sounding fairly at ease with the thought of being in the mouth of one of the Galaxies most notorious predators.

"As to where I have been, I have been on my home planet, there aren't any ships and I believe the last persons to visit us on purpouse were Jedi a few hundred years ago.  One of them stayed and founded our order, and the rest went back to wherever they went.  We do not get any news from off world."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 9, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Will it be willing to just send a doctor?  I am not familiar with the ways of people outside of my homeworld, but my experiences suggest they all only seem to look out for themselves.  Wont he want to know what he will receive for this help?  I helped without wanting any payment, but you did promise payment and you did it because not everyone will just help...is this Switch such a helpful being?"




*"We droids don't search the kind of personal achievements the organic female describes. We serve our masters, as this unit do"* UbD states, bluntly.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 9, 2008)

"Alderaan Security agent, huh?  I think I'd definitely be willing to help you out and help get the Senator's cargo off this station.  As great as getting paid would be--and don't get me wrong, I'll take the money--I'd really be interested in this whole thing turning into an audience with the Senator.  I'm interested in work, and all my training on Naboo qualifies me for is working as one of the Emperor's guards...not work I'm too interested in.  Do you think you could arrange some face-time with me and the senator?


----------



## Diesel (May 10, 2008)

Maya, sits up, smiling."I'm glad to hear you'll all help! It shouldn't be too difficult." She turns to Bel. "And I am sure if you complete this errand the Senator would be more than glad to meet with you."

Searching her pockets, she pulls out a credit stick. "This has 200 creds on it. It should be enough to convince Switch to arrange a confidential visit from a doctor.We can get in touch with each other via comm link while I'm laid up. I have an extra pass key to this room, and I can give you directions to Switch. He operates out of deep storage bay V14. " 

She stops. "Can someone get a medpack out of my gear? It's in my bag in the bedroom. I'm going to need a long dip in a Bacta tank after all this."

Reclining back, she adds, "I have actually never met Switch in person; just a few conversations over comm link. But my superiors arranged this rendevous-they trust him. To tell the truth, I don't even know what the cargo is I'm supposed to pick up. Security considerations, you know." 


[sblock=For UbD-5]
What did the droid loot from the defeated Imperials? All of the items described or just some?[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2008)

Rain crooks a fnger at the credt chip that Maya was holding out and the chip floats toward her.  "I will see to it that this Switch sends you a healer." the red-haired girl promises.

"If we are to go convince this Switch to give us the cargo and send you your doctor, we should now what we can about his desires.  If a hunter knows what the prey wants, he knows what lures the prey will respond to, yes?  Is there a way for us to find out about the droid's dealings on this station?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 10, 2008)

Bel looks surprised at Rain's blatant use of the Force.

"Hey lady, I don't know what you think you are doing...or where you are from, but doing that kind of hoo-doo is just asking for trouble these days.  After the way the Jedi turned on the Empire, anybody who can do that kind of stuff's life hasn't been worth much.

So long as we're on this station working together, do us all a favor and lay low with the sorcery."

Bel turns to Maya.

"This seems like a simple enough plan of pay the droid, get the cargo, and get off the station, true?  It's all arranged, we just drop off the payment and pick up the package?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 10, 2008)

Ashlin purses her lips at the floaty cred chip.

"Hey, that's neat...so you really ARE a Jedi? I thought they were all killed when they went crazy."

"Anyway, yeah, I'll help. Sounds easy enough. Hey, Ubby...go get her medpack willya?" She nods at Maya. "You know, it's funny you should mention. My last job was servicing bacta tanks."

The spritely tech scratches her head at that and reflects, "Didn't go so well...but still. It wasn't MY fault."

(and lo, I change color so I don't have the same one as the GM's narration of Maya. )


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2008)

Rain looks at Bel with shock, on her home world, being able to use the force was thought of as a good thing, it meant you were important, special.  She couldn't fathom why it wouldn't be ok to use the force here.

"Why would anyone want to hurt someone just because they can use the force?" the red haired girl asks in confusion.

"I am not a Jedi, lots of people can use the force, its just that they use the force in different ways.  The Jedi are trained to use the force one way, and me and my sisters use it another.  I left home to look for Jedi, I wanted to learn their way of using the force and our way, but from what you say...there are no Jedi?  Why would there be no jedi?  Did something happen, and what do you mean they went crazy?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 10, 2008)

"Near the end of the clone war, the Jedi all decided to turn against the Republic and join up with the Separatists.  The Emperor had them all killed--though with the typical heavy-handedness of the Empire, he not only killed the Jedi in active rebellion, but all Jedi and anyone who even LOOKED like they might BE a Jedi.  Doing stuff like that...that makes you look like a Jedi from where I'm standing..."

Bel quickly adds,

"I refuse to beleive that ALL of the Jedi were in rebellion against the Republic, and I respect what they did for this Galaxy for a long time...a few Jedi helped my homeworld out of a really nasty situation back when I was a little kid...but it's just not safe to be seen as a Jedi these days."


----------



## possum (May 10, 2008)

Ardon remains quiet while Bel and Rain discuss the Force and what happened to the Jedi.  He doesn't want his powers to be revealed just yet, prefering to see how the others--despite Bel's reassurance of his somewhat pro-Jedi views--react to Rain's use of the Force.  Later, he reminds himself, he'll introduce himself to Rain and fill her in more on the situation.

"Where can we find this Switch?" he asks, not knowing if it's already been stated due to the whole situation with another Force user.


----------



## Shalimar (May 10, 2008)

"I understand why you wish me not to use the force around you.  I will do my best not to use it overtly while on this station, but I cannot not use the force, it has been a part of me since I was born, I could no more stop using it than you could stop using your eyes and ears."

"I do not believe that the Jedi would turn bad, a few maybe, but I think it is likely that the Jedi visions of what would happen if the emporer got to do whatever he wanted and so they tried to stop him, tried and failed.  This makes my task more difficult, but I do not believe it would be possible to kill all jedi, I do not think the force would allow such a thing."

"Let us work on this Switch thing since we can aat least do something about that."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 10, 2008)

"Glad that's cleared up: I just didn't want you...or, to be fair, us...to draw the worng kind of attention.  As for Switch, the lady said deep storage V14, so that's where we'll head.  If you need us for anything Maya, you can call my comm.  I have a scrambler, so it should be fairly secure."

Bel gets directions from Maya, checks to be sure his utility belt is in order, that his force pike is switched to stun, and then stands near the door, waiting for the others to get ready to move out.


----------



## Diesel (May 11, 2008)

Maya listens to you each speak, a quizzical look directed at Rain on her face. When you are done, she finally talks.

"I wouldn't believe anything ill of the Jedi. And I'll never believe they were out to betray the Republic."

"As for Switch," she says to Rain,"I've never really considered the droid that way-his motivations I mean. I've been briefed that he is an information broker, and in my conversations I get the impression he styles himself a businessman of sorts. But I guess I've always thought of him as probably someone's property. He is a droid after all."

Maya gives Bel the directions to bay V14. Accessible by the lift which brought you to this apartment, bay V14 is located on a deck near the bottom of the station.

"Good Luck," she chimes as you gather you things.

Half an hour later you find yourselves in a near labyrinth of  empty corridors in the bowels of the station. Here, many of the lights have burned out, and blaster marks and carbon scoring mar the walls, ceiling, and floor. In some places, complete sections of wall panels are missing. The area reeks of ozone and  unseen electrical fires, and pools of coolant litter the hallways at regular intervals. On guard you see no other beings, until....

Around a corner you hear  sounds, mostly of grunting and squealing. It sounds like a conversation, or possibly an argument but the language is indecipherable.


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2008)

"I do not understand this language...is it a language?"  Rain asks about the grunting squealing sound.  Shrugging and being as direct as a battering ram, Rain silently rounds the corner like a stalking cat to see what is making the noise, and to detrmine if it is in between them and the Switch.  

(Stealth +8, taking 10 for 18 total)


----------



## Shayuri (May 11, 2008)

Ashlin draws her blaster, just in case. In the pause while Rain scouts she quickly flips open a small panel, exposing the energy cell, and gives it a little twist before closing it again. She then  messes with the intensity switch on the side. For a moment she scowls...but then the little pistol emits a quiet 'fweeeeeeee' noise that rises in pitch until it can't be heard anymore.

Ash grins in triumph and holds the blaster at ready.

(Using Personalized Modifications as a standard action to give weapon a temporary +1 to hit and +2 damage)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 12, 2008)

UbD-5 draw his blaster rifle. He will shoot what ever its master shoots.


----------



## possum (May 12, 2008)

Ardon says the following dialogue in Huttese

"Greetings, gentlebeings," Ardon says, raising his hands to the porcine creatures in a gesture to show that his is unarmed.  "I believe that a client of ours has an appointment to see Switch, your boss I would presume.  We're here for the cargo that Maya was supposed to pick up."


----------



## Diesel (May 13, 2008)

While the others prepare, Rain moves stealthily around the corner. This part of the corridor, like the rest she has just traveled, is in poor shape. The young woman finds ample shadow in which to linger and debris behind which to hide unseen.

Ahead about 40 feet, where the corridor takes another turn to the left, she spies a large closed door. Above a control panel in faded black paint is stenciled the label : V14.

To the right of the door is the source of the squealing. Two large greenskinned porcine beings with snouts and tusked mouths stand nearby, their attention on each other and little else. Each carries a vibro axe, and is absorbed into a loud conversation with the other. Their unitelligable speech and alien faces make it impossible to gauge their mood.

As Ardon approaches, the Gamorreans turn. They listen to him, unconcerned. Then with a few grunts, one of the guards points to the door. With a laugh and a few words of what one can assume to be Gamorrean, he extends his hand out palm up, as if wants something from the Twi'lek.


----------



## Shalimar (May 13, 2008)

Rain watches the exchange and then slips back around the corner to the rest of the group.  "There are 2 large green beings, they have tusks and axes.  They appear to be gaurding the door into the V14 room.  They seem to want something from Ardon before they will let him pass."   the red haired girl explains.  She thought that Ardon was being reckless and a baka for just walking up to the creatures when she had snuck in to see before jumping in, but they had agreed to work together in this, and that meant she had to shelter him from his mistakes if she could.

"I think it would be helpful if we all appeared beside him, it may intimidate the creatures into letting us pass, though they seemed like small rancors, strong of limb and not of thought."   she added before rounding the corner again, this time openly joing Ardon, showing the tusked aliens that there were others with the Twi'lek.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

"Oh, Gamorreans," Ashlin says with a nod. "Yeah. Every lowlife crime lord in the galaxy hires them as guards." She pauses and adds, "Or so I hear."

She also walks out to stand by Ardon.


----------



## possum (May 13, 2008)

"I suspect that they want a bribe...  I don't have much in the way of petty creds, so can someone front me about 500 credits.  That should be sufficient.


Inside of his mind, Ardon wishes that he had focused more on bending the will of others rather than telekinesis once again.


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2008)

Ashlin goggles at Ardon and emits a strangled squawking noise.

"Uhh...maybe I should do the talking."

Without waiting for a go-ahead, she turns and saunters up to the Gammoreans.

"_Ooota noog shuppa hah_," she says to the piggy guard. "_Fed Maya hon oochu. Swift con hah la...shoopah ka, hah troogu bashooda._"

[sblock=Huttese]We're here for the package. It belongs to Maya. And get Swift...we've got more business for him.[/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 13, 2008)

"They can probably understand that a lot better than they did with me," Ardon whispers to Ashlin, knowing that his somewhat businessbeing language wouldn't go over completely well with the porcine guards.


----------



## Shalimar (May 14, 2008)

"Is 500 a lot of credits?"  Rain asks Ashlin in a whisper.  She only had the 200 credits that the freed slaves had given her from the slavers loot, it didn't give her an understanding of their value.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

Ashlin nods at both Rain and Ardon, not wanting to distract the Gamorrean's overtaxed brain from processing all the data she'd just thrown at it by talking to them.


----------



## Diesel (May 15, 2008)

The Gamorrean laughs at the groups discomfiture at his gesture, and with a happy snort, pushes aside his colleague to open the door. The wide blast door flies upward , but before you can enter, a large shape comes to the threshold, blocking it- a Chevin.

This massive Chevin looks old, even for his species. His trunk hangs low and scars cross his face, giving him a weathered look that matches his leathery skin. His clothes are little more than rags, and a large blaster pistol pokes out from beneath his vest as though ready to be drawn on a moment's notice.

Flanked on one side by a grey maned Wookie  and the other by a short, scrawny greasy haired human, the Chevin stops in the doorway, turning his bulk back toward the darkened bay.

"This is it!" he bellows in a deep voice, "This business with the offworlder is the last straw! I'm tired of not getting my cut- you better watch yourself Switch, because I'm going to turn you into scrap!"

As the Chevin turns back to exit, he sees the five of you. "Out of my way," he growls wagging his head in irritation, "I've places to be." He pauses to cast his large eyes over each of you and with a rough laugh adds, "if you have business with the droid do it fast- he won't be in one piece too much longer."

The Chevin begins to stomp away, but stops, his gaze on Ashlin. "But tell me girl," he grunts his trunk getting closer to the young girl's body, "just what is your business with the droid?"

(OOC- Players Handout attached: A member of the Chevin species)


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2008)

(erm, Rain did not give any money to anyone, she was merely asking if it was a lot, she doesn't even have 500 credits and would not have given the money regardless.  She would have offered to face them in combat instead)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 15, 2008)

UbD hastly makes his wat next to its master, and takes a step froward to the alien *"Keep your distance organic, no one is allowed so close to this unit Mistress"* the droid states, with his yellow glowing eyes on the Chevin


----------



## Shayuri (May 15, 2008)

"It wouldn't be my business if I went around blabbing about it to everyone," Ashlin points out. "It'd be everyone else's. Thanks for the warning though."


----------



## Diesel (May 15, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> (erm, Rain did not give any money to anyone, she was merely asking if it was a lot, she doesn't even have 500 credits and would not have given the money regardless.  She would have offered to face them in combat instead)




(/ooc Noted I was referring to the 200 creds but I was wrong regardless. I changed the above passage-the Gamorrean was just fishing at any rate----this time! : )  )


----------



## Shalimar (May 15, 2008)

Rain laughs in amusment at Ashlin's reply, it was a deep laugh, unguarded, uncomplicated,  and full of joyous amusment, something appropriate to a simpler world.

"Will your business with this Switch droid interfere with our business?  That would be an unfortunate occurance."  the red-head said, the amusment still audiable in her voice?"


----------



## possum (May 15, 2008)

"I agree with the others.  Our business with Switch is none of yours."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 15, 2008)

Bel speaks up, "So why don't you just step aside, let us get on with what we need to do and then we'll return the professional curtesy, deal?"

[sblock=OOC]Roll Persuasion to make him like us better: =23[/sblock]


----------



## Diesel (May 16, 2008)

UbD's remark draws a growl from the Wookie. The Chevin listens, his head shaking, spittle forming at the corners of his mouth as the two women and Twi'lek speak.

Bel's words calm the Chevin a bit, making his hositlity lessen. Staring hard at each of you, as if studying you, he speaks.

"There's no respect here in the Alien Sector anymore. Everyone thinks they are independent. That will change. Starting with Switch." The Chevin looks at Rain. "Any business done on the lower decks is MY business, fringer. Remember that--me Ganga Lor, I run things here."

He eyes you all again, carefully. "Go and conduct your business,"he says as if giving you permission.

In the doorway, a red and blue astromech appears. The Gamorrean grunts a few words, and the droid rolls into the corridor, _beeping_ and_ booping_ in Binary.

As it does the droid executes a 180 degree turn, and pausing, rotates its dome back to see if you understand.

[sblock=Binary] _"Welcome associates of Maya. Please enter. My master awaits within."_[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 16, 2008)

*"The droid greets us and invites us in, organics"* UbD states.


----------



## possum (May 16, 2008)

"I can see that," Ardon states, still looking at the departing Chevin.  "Who the kriff was that?" he wonders aloud as he enters the room.


----------



## Shalimar (May 16, 2008)

"He was very territorial, whoever he was.  He obviously believes that switch is encroachin on his business and a do believe he intends to do something about it, I think it would be good to follow his advice if he we do not wish a confrontation with him."  Rain says to the others before she too enters the storage bay.


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2008)

"People are just prejudiced against droids," Ashlin decides as she comes in, reaching over to pat UbD on the arm. "It's unfair."


----------



## Diesel (May 18, 2008)

The deep storage bay is as run-down as the hallways leading up to it, with entire metal plates missing from the floor and a huge, open exhaust shaft near the back of the room. Large crates litter the area, creating the appearance of a haphazard mess, and the air has a distinct smell of sweat and fumes that makes the entire area unpleasant. Flickering lights provide modest illumination, and a burst pipe along the ceiling leaks blue fluid down one wall. Apart from the crates, the room appears quite empty.

Near the center of the room is an item that seems very out of place—a large, finely crafted desk made of Japor ivory wood, which means that the desk is both priceless and rare. Sitting peacefully behind the desk is a protocol droid with shiny, ebony coverings that seem to soak up light and offer only the slightest reflection. The droid's eyes flicker slightly, as though imitating a person blinking rapidly.

The astromech zooms to the desk, beeping.

"Welcome," the  protocol droid says without rising." I assume by your presence that you know who I am, for few come to this humble place save those in need of my services." The droid's accent is male and his dialect is perfect Coruscanti-Imperial. If he were human, he could easily be taken for a Brentaal noble.

"My esteemed R5 unit informs me you are here on behalf of Maya, wishing to inquire about the cargo." The droid's tone is friendly but indifferent. "Maya, obviously, is not among your number. It is my hope that nothing is amiss. Further, I do not believe I have had the pleasure of your acquaintance. You, see, with all that unpleasantness on the Promenade, I am understandably curious."

"I would offer all of you seats, but we must make allowances for our surroundings. However, not everything needs to be uncivilized." Switch produces a decanter filled with a crimson liquid and several delicate glasses from the desk. With surprising grace he begins filling the glasses as he awaits your response.


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2008)

"Thank you for your hospitality." Rain says, giving a formal bow to the droid.  Just because Dathomir is a rough place doesn't mean its inhabitants are not civil, in their own way.

"I am Ranal Cho of the rainbow mountain tribe of Dathomir."  the girl says, formally introducing herself.  It would be the height of rudeness to lie to your hostafter the host sees to your comfort, at least from Rain's point of view, then again, lying at all was abhorrent.  Taking up the offered glass, Rain sips at the liquid tentatively to see if she likes it.

Willing to alow the others to introduce themselves and speak as they knew more of bargaining and credits, Rain takes the time to reach out in the force to sense what is around her in the storage bay, looking to see if Switch and his round friend were the only ones present.

(OOC:Taking 10 on use the force for a 17 on Sense Surroundings to ignore cover and concealment, and then taking 10 on my perception (17 total) check to notice what/who is in the warehouse.)


----------



## Shayuri (May 18, 2008)

"Hi," Ashlin greets, as chirpily and informally as she seems to greet everyone, so far at least. "I'm Ashlin. This is UbD. Nice to meetcha."

She takes a glass but doesn't drink from it right away, swirling it around instead. Polite or not, you didn't get to be a crime boss without being dangerous.

"So yeah...Maya couldn't come, which is actually a great segue to the other business I was mentioning before. She's hurt and needs professional medical help of a discrete and non-Imperial sort. We have a finder's fee for you too."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 18, 2008)

Bel takes Switch's offerings, takes a sip, then says, "Your hospitality does you credit.  I can tell you are a being of distinction and class.  So, let's get down to business, what can you tell me about this cargo we're picking up?  Where will we find it, what is it, and what do we need to transport it?  And while we're at it, as my friend mentioned, what do we need to do to get Maya some medical help and keep it quiet?"

[sblock=ooc]Persuading Switch (1d20+7=15) [/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 18, 2008)

"Your hospitality is quite great, I have never had a drink such as this, it is truly wonderful.  My compliments on your good taste." Rain added to her earlier thanks.

OOC: Aid Another Check to help Bel make a good Impression. DC 10, Result = 12,  Bel's Check result is boosted by +2 to 17 total.


----------



## possum (May 18, 2008)

"I don't drink alcohol," Ardon says as he refuses the crimson drink that the droid offers him, "but thank you for your hospitality.

"I agree with Bel.  We were kind of in the dark about what the cargo would actually be.  If I remember correctly, even Maya didn't know."


----------



## Diesel (May 20, 2008)

[sblock=Rain] Reaching out with the Force, you become aware of another in the bay, hidden from your line of sight by the large crates to your left near Switch's desk. In your mind's eye you visualize a droid-gaunt and relatively short, and armed with a blaster . It  is standing perfectly still but is definitely powered on.Otherwise you see and hear nothing.[/sblock]

Switch listens calmly, lifting a glass to his face. He lets it linger there, as if smelling the liquid. When you have finished speaking, he carefully places the glass down.

"It is most pleasant to meet such well mannered beings." he says in a friendly tone as he considers the decanter. "Corellian wine," he says contentedly,"almost a century old. I am glad you enjoy it."

Studying you each for a moment, he places his arms on the desk, and with a touch of a button reveals a computer screen inset into the desk.

"Before we begin, I would like to preface my remarks by stating that I am not-no pun intended- a cold hearted creature. However, my occupation does entail certain risks, and my information is valuable and cannot be, I would hope you understand, given freely."

The droid leans forward. "Now then, I would most happily, for a finders fee, dispatch a doctor for Maya. It is most distressful that she is damaged. Luckily, the finest physician at Delgas Medical owes me a favor. Doctor Fenn is the soul of discretion, and possesses a healthy distrust of authority, so Maya shall be in good hands. Simply let R5 know of Maya's location and he shall dispatch the doctor to her post-haste."

Steepling his fingers before him, he continues," As to the cargo, it is not located here. It is in a safe location, I assure you. However,recent events involving Maya, and I assume from the vague Holonet descriptions, yourselves, on the Promenade have increased my liability in this affair should anything untoward occur. By my calculations there is a 20.6 percent increase in the probability that my other dealings on Sel Zonn could be negatively impacted. I must have an indemnity against such an unfortunate result."

"Therefore," Switch says, his voice almost mournful, " I shall require a payment of 1,000 credits. For this eminently reasonable sum you may retrieve and take the cargo anywhere you will.I believe Maya,and Alderaan Security have already made arrangements regarding transport."

"As to the nature of the cargo, that information is, shall we say, at a premium."

Switch sighs."I hope this does not distress you too greatly. I do enjoy dealing with such pleasant lifeforms as yourselves, but sadly the amount of  the payment is non negotiable."

Switch places his hand to his chin in an almost exaggerated gesture of thinking, "However, I would accept payment in kind if you have any items you wish to part with. Furthermore, given your prowess on the Promenade, and quite obvious bravado, I would be willing to offer any or all of you work-future employment of a quite simple nature to reduce my fee. You might even find such work enjoyable, assuming you leave this station alive "


----------



## Shayuri (May 20, 2008)

Ashlin edges over to UbD and says quietly, "Hey, lemme see the stuff you, uh, brought with you."

Louder she says, "I think we have some stuff we can trade."

Hopefully it'd be enough. She wasn't too keen on owing a crime lord anything. Not that she was a law-abiding citizen, but she didn't much go in for the violent stuff if she could avoid it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 20, 2008)

UbD unpacks the weapons and other stuff the imperials had. He leaves them in the floor, at his feet.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2008)

"Here is the fee that Maya wished me to pass on to you for seeing she received the aid of a healer.  It contains 200 credits." the red head says, placing the credstick Maya gave her on Switch's desk.  She also gives the little round droid the location of Maya's apartment.

After the doctor business for Maya that Rain had given her word on was completed, the Red-haired girl stepped back from the desk and watched as Ashlin's Droid began divesting itself of the equipment from the soldiers that she had defeated on the promenade.  "Are these weapons of sufficient value?"  she asks, reffering to the pair of rifles the storm troopers had been carrying, she hoped they were.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 20, 2008)

UbD starts speaking in binnary.[sblock=Binnary]* "As you could have seen in the holonet, we dispatched a group of four imperial agents, and as you could deduct, they where in possession of such marvelous pieces of equipment, only available for imperials as the ones you can see here. Given that this amount of equipment do not sufice, I, UbD, offer my services as the excelent marksman I am." *[/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 20, 2008)

"Look...As the lady already said, Maya sent us some money to cover her doctor, and you are welcome to helping us fence whatever odds and ends we have handy and taking whatver the standard cut on this station is, but 1,000 credits for this information is a bit steep.  Especially considering you are asking us to take unknown cargo from an unknown location and deliver it to a person who IS known to the authorities.  I know some of that isn't your problem...but it's all our problem and if we are going to be doing business today or in the future, it should be your problem too."

Bel gestures towards the doors they entered through.

"Outside, I think we met one of your problems:  Big ugly Chevin fellow by the name of Lor.  You show us that you are willing to alleviate just some of our problems--like the fact that we don't know what it is we're supposed to pick up, or where we are going to find it--and I think we'll be able to find it in our hearts to alleviate that particularly big ugly problem walking around like he owns the place."

Belloc smiles broadly, and spreads his hands out to the side.


"I'm a reasonable individual...you have to make some money doing this.  On top of the 200 credits for the doctor we've already given you, I think we can throw together another 500 for info on this package."

[sblock=OOC] should I roll another Diplomacy?  If so: 18 [/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2008)

2 Blaster Carbines are 1,800 credits, 2 utility belts are 1,000 credits

Thats nearly 3 times what he is asking for.  I'll take the rest of the comment to the OOC thread


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2008)

Rain gives Bel a hard look, the man was making offers to go kill others on her behalf.  "Perhaps we can simply trade these things that we have taken from those we defeated this morning.  If they are worth more than a thousand credits than perhaps Switch would be willing to tell us all he knows about the cargo and why it is important for the balance of their value."

She gives Bel another hard look, male telling her what to do, thinking to speak for her.  "I think it is unwise to go out where there maybe searchers, and especially to take actions that would draw in more hunters.  It would be wise for us to leave this station as quickly and quietly as possible.  One last thing Bel I defended myself and Maya, I did what was necessary, I will not do this thing you suggest.  All life is sacred to the force.  Do not ask me to ever do something like that again."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 21, 2008)

"Woah...lady.  Look, I never said anything about killing anybody.  If I can help it, I always perfer to talk my way out of things.  I just didn't want you, who obviously hasn't been in these parts of the galazy all that many times, to get snowed by this fine businessman of a droid--not that he would have taken advantage, being the upstanding droid that he is."

Bel shrugs his shoulders and looks at the droid.

"But hey, the lady wants you to have the guns, have the guns.  They enough to get you interested in our problems?  You gonna help make them a little easier?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

"Hey, whoa...'the lady' didn't kill the soldiers and didn't take the guns. I did." She glances at Ubd guiltily and amends, "We did. Just saying."

"So what do you say, Switch? A couple of blaster rifles...even with markdown that'll cover your fee, and give you a bit of firepower which it sounds to me like you might be needing, eh?"

Ashling nods at Bel.

"And what he said too..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2008)

*"Truly spoken my Mistress, it was you and I who reduced the law enforcers, and terminate their organic functions. Also it was me, UbD-5 who carry the loot around. If there is someone to percieve the benefit of them is us, not this organic." *UbD points at Rain *"Although my mistress in her generosity offers this fine weapons and gear, the least expected for all of you, organics, is to be thankful of her. If you have some hope of achieving our host favor, is because of my Mistress uninterested charity."* the droid points out.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2008)

"As the person who defeated those armored troopers, their possessions should belong to me.  You killed them after I knocked them out, and you stole their belongings having done nothing to earn them.  That is not something to brag off."  Rain mutters, bristling as the pair tried to take credit for her victory.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2008)

"Uh...what?" Ashlin demands. "Excuse me, but I seem to recall that -I- was the one shooting at them...and Ubby too. Just because the stormtroopers got clumsy and tripped doesn't make them your kills. It's not like you ran up to them and pushed them."


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2008)

"Well, actually, it does.  Its what you guys said I should be more careful about.  But really, making them unconscious is not a kill, and why should you keep track of 'kills' isn't that barbaric?  I have been told my planet is barbaric, but my sisters and I only kill at need, and  regret it when we are forced to."

"Besides you shot at the unarmored ones." Rain says calmly.  "The items were gained through a group effort, it seems only fair that they be used for the benifit of the group." the girl adds reasonably.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 22, 2008)

Bel looks embarassed at the fighting breaking out amongst the women.  He walks closer to Switch, and leans in conspiratorily.

"So...while these ladies figure out who killed who, what do you say to telling me if the 500 credits, garanteed fence rights on anything extra we aquire here on the station, including the guns in question,  and the personal promise of a future favor from me.  You trust I'm good for it, right?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

"I -am- using them for the benefit of the group," Ashlin complains. "I just...oh nevermind."

She folds her arms and manages an rather impressive pout.


----------



## Diesel (May 22, 2008)

Switch listens to you each impassively as he picks up the proffered credit stick. R5 glides to a corner to begin interfacing with a control panel set low into the wall. Switch only interjects when Ganga Lor is mentioned. "Ganga? You needn't worry about him. He is simply a leader of a small gang, despite his bluster. In fact, he has been threatening to destroy me every week since we both arrived on Sel Zonn three years ago. He is nothing to be concerned with."

 Once the weapons are produced Switch's eyes seem to become brighter. Still listening to the debate amongst the group, he picks a blaster up to inspect it. Once your discussions and offers have ceased, he replies,"Military grade weaponry, eh? And newly issued it would seem." The droid chuckles. "You are a bold lot indeed- a bit fractious but quite bold."

Switch inspects the second carbine. "Very well. While I certainly could use beings such as yourselves in my service,  and I appreciate all your other offers, these weapons will suffice as payment- and they shall even earn you an extra tidbit of information."

Turning his attention to you again he says, "Your cargo is in Hangar Bay 1, on Blue Deck. Blue Deck is an exclusive area of Sel Zonn Station, an area where Imperial loyalists dwell and work. Access to this deck is not restricted, although non humans are only allowed entry in their capacities as servants." Switch sneaks a glance at Ardon as if gauging his reaction.

"I thought it quite clever to have the cargo transferred to Blue Deck." he explains quite cheerily. "In the case of a routine search for contraband, the Imperials would scarcely think to look right beneath their noses; in fact I calculate only a 3.1 percent chance that the cargo would be discovered ."

Switch pauses as if waiting for you all to agree. "As to the nature of the cargo; the  correct question is not what it is, but rather who it is." The droid laughs at his own witticism. "You see, within cargo crate 3594941ET is another Alderaan Security agent, encased in a block of frozen carbonite."

"Amusing is it not?" Switch asks. "This agent shipped himself as cargo to avoid detection.Transported from the planet Empress Teta in the Deep Core, to be precise, where, I have deduced- with 99.5 percent accuracy, he was spying on Imperial activity."

"You see," Switch says, now assuming the conspiratorial tone," It seems that since the declaration of the Empire, hundreds of Imperial warships have blockaded the few trade routes into the Deep Core region. In addition the Emperor has diverted a great deal of resources into that area, and transferred numerous loyalist nobles to Deep Core worlds, all in support of what the Empire calls the 'Deep Core Security Zone'. The reasons for this expansion into this region of space are unknown."

R5 returns, and Switch picks up the carbines and extends them toward the astromech. Two claw arms from the R5 unit grasp the weapons, and the droid zooms away to the corner again.

"My droid has dispatched Doctor Fenn," Switch informs you. "and I have shared all that I know of this affair. I am sure you have questions, which I am open to answer, quite freely. I do enjoy the company of such  spirited and daring freebooters as yourselves." he says, clearly happy.


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2008)

Rain listens as the Droid speaks, trying to follow his explination, but she didn't have the knowledge to put all of it into a context that made sense.  Then again, she could learn more of the over all situation once the immediate needs were met.  The immediate need was to get the cargo from the blue deck and bring it to Maya's transport for shipment.  To get the cargo they would have to pass through the place all the imperials were, and they might be on guard after this morning.

"Are there many of the storm troopers on blue deck?  Are there people that go to Hangar Bay 1 often...is the access to it restricted to only certain people?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2008)

*"If the non human members of our group are content with acting like servants, there shall be no problem with the troopers. How do we are supposed to transport that kind of cargo, to the pick up point is what seems to bring up the most low probabilities of success. Transporting that cargo to the shiping bay without the imperial law enforcers to notice is a high risk task" *UbD reasons, apparently, to himself, but outloud.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 22, 2008)

"So we need to get Maya's transport to Cargo Bay 1, and load up the cargo from there.  I could probably pretty easily pull off acting like an arrogant Mid-rim noble and his retinue of servants and employees, if you all are willing to go along with it."

Bel turns back to the droid.

"Hey Switch, what sort of clearance do we need to get a ship into Hangar Bay 1?"


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2008)

Rain sputters at Bel's suggstion, quivering with barely restrained outrage.  "I am no man's servant.  Not ever, I would die first.  You go too far male."  the red-headed girl says, snarling and showing her teeth like a wild animal.

"Not right...not proper." Rain mutters to herself starting to pace.  On Dathomir it was the males who were the servants, males who were the slaves, for a woman to be a servant like that...it was unthinkable.  To be the slave of a specific woman was to be their mate, if the male was worthy....it was not a proper thing for a male to ask her to be his servant.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

Ashlin sidles up to Rain and says in a soft, servile tone, "Come, sister. It is not for us to question our master's will. Bow your head and perhaps his punishment will not fall too heavy on you!"

She looks at Bel and begs, "Please master, show mercy on this most unworthy servant. She does not understand!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2008)

*"Serving is this droids purpose."* UbD states *"Organic "Rain" does not understand the definition of "acting"" *the droid make a pause, and then speaks again *"Explaining: Acting is pretending to be someone or something you are not. It does not imply anything beyond an artistic expression."*


----------



## Shalimar (May 22, 2008)

Rain looks at Ashlin aghast at her words.  She wondered if the girl had hurt her head in the fight with thetroopers, or if all women outside of Dathomir were not right in their heads.  "Have you hurt your head Ashlin?  Do you need medical attention?"  the red head asks worriedly, clearly ignorant of the joke.

"I will not act as a servant to a male.  Only males are servants on my world, and being a servant has a certain meaning." the girl said, her cheeks turning pink, before she continued on, her voice turning to iron.  "I will not do it.  I will not.  To ask it is a violation of my honor.  Do not ask it again, I tell you now because you do not know.  Do not ask it again."  the way she said it was a violation of her honor left little room for doubt that the red headed amazon would absolutely not go along with any idea where she was subserviant to a male.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2008)

*"If you are incapable of a singular, and simple act, then, for the sake of this mission, you, Organic "Rain" should be left behind, until that phase of the mission is over. Your lack of cooperation in this matter has been recorded for further events." *UbD states boldly. *"If your said "honor" cripple your capabilities in such way, as to represent an obstacle for the success of the mission, and the aid of the group in the future, the said organic should ask herself whether her interests are personal or if they lay with this group."* UbD suggests.


----------



## Shayuri (May 22, 2008)

"Hey...hey..." Ashlin unexpectedly switches sides and pats the droid's shoulders. "That's a bit strong. Takes all kinds to make a galaxy."

She regards Rain speculatively. "And besides...I think we can make it work. Rain, what about if you pretended to be his wife? Not like...a weepy, submissive wife, but a really..." she makes choking motions with her hand, "pecky...sort of wife. Who really runs the show. That kind of wife. YOUR kind of wife. How about that?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2008)

UbD unexpectedly changes his voice tone, as if he was reproducing something recorded. *"Quoting:"* he states shortly before a voice that sounds human, filled with peace and serenity, spoked through the droid.
*"There is no emotion; there is peace.
    There is no ignorance; there is knowledge.
    There is no passion; there is serenity...." *
Then the voice returns to usual UbD metallic tone.
*"Organic "Rain" should meditate those words, if she seeks to become ..." *UbD looks at Swicht, emotionless *"... what she said she wanted to become."*


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 23, 2008)

Bel chuckles at Ashlin.  "See, the plan was all about pretending...not going overboard."

He then looks more seriously at Rain.  "Wow.  Okay, this's clearly not working for you...I didn't mean anything by it--but see, this isn't your world we're on here, and I'm not about to be your servant.  Look, I don't mind you not wanting to play along--that's great.  Just know that I wasn't trying to violate your honor or anything...so, to risk causing another outburst...what do you think about Ashlin's other idea?  Wife would work...think of it as partners."


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2008)

"Is this untruth necessary?  Will we really be asked about these things?  I cannot imagine that every woman on this station must be married or a servant." Rain repliead, still visibly unhappy.

"I will explain...on my world there are women, there are slaves, and there are slaves who are worthy of mating with.  To agree that you are lesser than a male would mean that you are not a woman, a woman who did that would never be allowed to be with her clan again.  I can accept that a man may possibly be my equal, but never my better."

"When I return home, I will not lie to my sisters when they ask what occured.  So I must act so that my honor is not stained when I return to them.  They may also be watching me now through the thing you don't want me to speak of."

"Where do those words come from UbD, I have heard of something similair in our book of law, but it was written hundreds of years ago." the red head asks the droid curiously.  "Bel, in answer of your question I can pretend to be your wife, if it is necessary, we do not have such a thing on Dathomir so my sisters cannot complain too much I think.  And in any relationship there is always a stronger and a weaker, so long as I am not the weaker it is fine."


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2008)

*"When the Organic "Rain" betters some of her cultural constraints, towards non discriminatory behavior, this unit may tell her about the Jedi who spoke those words, and many more" * replied, not implying anything mysterious with his emotionless tone, but certainly with the words it chosen.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

Ashlin gives UbD a quizzical look, distracted from her awe at Rain's description of her world.

"What do YOU know about Jedi?" she asks. Then, as an afterthought, confides in Rain, "Your world sounds pretty strange. And I thought Tattooine was messed up."


----------



## Shalimar (May 23, 2008)

"My world is the way it is because it works, it is a very harsh and dangerous place.  The Rancors are very large, and before the jedi Allya came, all of the humans were hiding in caves and other places too small for the Rancor herds to go.  Allya came and learned to use the force to tame the Rancor herd-mothers.  Her teachings of the force have been passed down mother to daughter since then.  We protect and watch over the males with our abilities, and in return they serve us.  Is this really so very different then the things are on other worlds?  Not the females and males, but that one group protects others and is in return served by those they protect?"  Rain asks defensively.


----------



## Shayuri (May 23, 2008)

"Dunno," Ashlin answers honestly. "I never really thought about it. Slaves don't usually come into it out here though." She shrugs and looks at Switch.

"So. Uh...yeah. Cargo bay. Are we all done here?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2008)

*"Thememory containing information of the Jedi Knight, and the rest of the other Jedi knowledge is encrypted. Only I, UbD can grant access to such contents, Mistress."* UbD replies to Ashlin.


----------



## possum (May 23, 2008)

"To be fair, Rain" Ardon says, his voice calm, "it isn't very desirable for me to portray essentially a slave, but I will do it if it truly needs to be done.

Ardon hears UbD's words.  "What was that about Jedi?"


----------



## Diesel (May 24, 2008)

Switch listens, seemingly amused by your debate. He only speaks when asked a question. "Stormtroopers?" he replies to Rain, speaking slowly to the red haired woman as if unsure she can understand. "Sel Zonn is large, and the Imperial garrison is relatively small. There should be no more troopers there than you encountered on the Promenade, perhaps a scattered squad on routine patrol. That would be 4 to 6 soldiers. Likewise, the hangar bay should have no special security, although one may encounter station personnel performing duties there."

Looking at Bel he says,"As I said earlier, Blue Deck is exclusive, not restricted. There is nothing to physically bar anyone from entering there. Of course, any unescorted alien would be ejected immediately.Blue Deck is the domain of the wealthy and noble, but any human looking as if they belonged there would be able to travel about unmolested. Although, some of you," he says looking at Rain and Ashlin's garb,"may look less out of place than others.." 

Switch pauses to put away the cred stick and clears his throat. "Regarding a ship's clearance, Blue Deck is the sole place on the station where Imperial vessels are permitted to dock. However, Sel Zonn station is a civilian XQ2 platform. Its exterior defenses are so light as to be nonexistent, and the only system guarding the hangar bay's exit and entrance via space is a standard magnetic shield, which I need not remind such beings as yourselves, only serves to keep the bay's atmosphere within the bay". Switch seems to almost wink. "One may do with this information as one wishes."

The droid rises. "I believe I have now imparted information equal to the payment given." His voice is full of genuine disappointment. " I would like to continue, but alas, other duties now press upon my time. R5 shall..."

Switch stops, as outside in the corridor, you each hear the familiar whine of blaster fire accompanied by the squeals of the Gamorreans. The sounds, although muffled by the closed blast door, are unmistakable. A red light begins flashing on Switch's desk, causing him to sit down again.

"Curious,"he says in a detached voice."it would appear that someone is attempting to override the blast door's lock".The droid puches at a keypad, then stops.  Someone quite skilled; I cannot prevent this from occurring."

"My calculations indicate a low probability- 5,166 to 1- that any of you have betrayed me," he says matter of factly."So I apologize for this impolite interruption,and suggest you ready yourselves, gentle beings. Someone uninvited has decided to attend our meeting. And unfortunately, that blast door is the only exit out of this storage bay."

The droid leans down and begins searching his desk."Now where have I mislaid my pistol?" he says, his voice, for the first time, tinged with  any trace of irritation.

The blast door reverberates with loud _clangs_ as one by one, the lock mechanisms open...

[sblock=ooc]I may have committed a continuity error, but the blast doors were closed when you entered the bay- I omitted mentioning it.

To the point : you have 2 rounds to perform whatever actions you want before the door opens. Your initiative  order is :


Rain
Ardon
Ashlin
UbD
Bel

I have also attached a map of bay V14 for reference. It opens up to a large size so slow connections beware.

As an FYI, note the crates flanking Switch's desk are piled to 10 feet high, the pile of debris in the lower right is 6 feet high. Scale is 5 feet per square.

Blast door is assumed to be at  center of bottom edge of 
map. [/sblock]


----------



## possum (May 24, 2008)

"Here," Ardon says as he removes his blaster pistol from its holster and hands it to the information broker droid.  "Use mine."

He moves behind the stack of crates to his right and motions for the others to stay hidden as well.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (May 24, 2008)

Bel moves up to the blast doors and stands to one side, powering up his force pike, making sure it is set to stun.

He flattens himself against the wall and poises to strike the first enemy through the door.

[sblock=OOC]Move to one side of the blast door.  Try and hide by keeping myself flat up against wall.  Ready an action to attack the first hostile guy coming through the door.  My weapon is set to stun, so if it hits, it will do 6 damage, and if their damge threshold is 13 or lower, move them -2 down the condition track.  Stealth: 6;  Attack:  9+action point= 14; Damage: 13 [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2008)

UbD readies his blaster rifle, and takes cover behind the crates. It adress Ardon *"Our talk about the Jedi should be posposed*". Then, it turns to Ashlin *"Mistress, take cover behind me"*


----------



## Shalimar (May 24, 2008)

Rain listen's to the droids explinations of the security of the station.  "Thank you for sharing your knowledge with us Switch.  I think then that the best thing to do would be to have Maya's ship enter the bay directly once we find the cargo, and leave the station directly from there."

The red-headed warrior rose at the sounds of fighting outside and drew her blaster pistol from its thigh sheath, next she walked over to the pile of debris closest to the door, utting herself next to the cover that it provided.

Once she was in place, Rain closed her eyes and took a deep calming breath and began to steady herself through the force, drawing in the force until she was fairly bursting with life energy.

(First turn draw her blaster and move, second turn spend a force point to activate her DR 10.  The DR 10 will last for 10 turns.)


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2008)

Ashlin runs over behind the crates that UbD is already taking cover behind and again fiddles with her blaster. She nods at the droid and takes aim at the blast doors, ready for anything...

(Using Personalized Weapon for 1 std action, and readying an action with the second to fire on the first thing through the door)


----------



## Diesel (May 27, 2008)

As the group moves into position, Switch accepts  Ardon's pistol with a grateful nod. Armed, the droid crouches behind his desk and pushes a button on his console.

From behind the stack of crates to the right of the desk, a scratched and dented B1 battle droid emerges. Passing and ignoring the five beings preparing themselves, it marches next to the desk, blaster carbine at the ready.

"Zzz.defend..defend.."it intones, its voice fuzzy from an apparently imperfect vocabulator.

Finally, the last door lock _bangs_ open, and the blast door flies upward. Eight figures stand in the darkened doorway, three abreast.  One apparently human, stands to one side near the door's control panel bathed in shadows. The others however are easier to make out.

In front are two Rodians, one with blue-green skin, and an Aqualish. Behind them you see 2 wookies- the greymaned wookie that earlier growled at UbD and another, shorter one-a female with black fur. Next to the wookies stands another Aqualish,a specimen of the four eyed variety. And behind them is the massive shape of Ganga Lor.

All save Ganga are armed with both vibro axes and pistols, though only the wookies wield the axes as weapons.

From the back row, the Chevin pulls outhis blaster and shouts, "Fry em boys-and a bonus for whoever brings me me the head of the droid!"

From his hiding spot Bel lurks near the Aqualish, who does not see the human standing dangerously nearby.

[sblock=OOC]

Initiative: Bel's action already readied.Need Ashlin's attack and damage roll.

Rain
Ardon
Ganga Lor
Bel (changed as result of ready action)
Ashlin (changed as result of ready action)
Thugsx6
UbD
Switch
B1
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2008)

Attack: 22
Damage: 11
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1607390/

As the door slides open in a haze of smoke, Ashlin opens fire at the first creatures through it; in this case the Rodians. When the towering, shaggy shapes of wookies come in behind them she winces.

"Probably shoulda killed the big guys first," she laments.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2008)

Rain fires her blaster at the large Aqualish thug in the lead, but her lack of familiarity with the weapon is telling as the bolt strikes the ceiling above the creatures head.  Biting back snarl the red-haired warrior woman draws her vibro-blade from over her shoulder with her off-hand and flicks it to life.

(Standard to Fire, Move to draw, Swift to activate
Attack = 8, Damage = 12)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 27, 2008)

UbD-5 opens Fire to the greymaned wookie, the rifle releases  dreadful discharge.


----------



## possum (May 28, 2008)

Ardon removes the lightsaber from its hidden compartment in his jacket, putting a finger to his lips in a silent phrase of "I'll explain later."  He immediately wishes he had taken cover to the crates on his left as he remembers that he would unable to sneak behind the attackers.

Ardon clutches his lightsaber and closes his eyes, breathing in and out in a relaxation technique.


----------



## Diesel (May 28, 2008)

Bel's pike strikes the surprised Aqualish full in the chest. The thug cries out with a howl and spinning fires his blaster at Bel, but the shot carooms safely past the young noble into the ground.

As the Rodian and wookie fall to the ground unconcious the other thugs hesitate in the doorway. Seeing this Ganga Lor cries,"I told you there will be a mountain of creds once the offworlders and droid are gone! Now go chop em up!"

The words work as a tonic and the remaining henchmen rush out into the bay. Even the human lurking to the side joins in, running like a frenzied womp rat.Revealing himself you see he is the greasy human you each saw earlier at the Chevin's side. Entering the fray he fires at Switch's B1 bodyguard and hits it, causing the droid to stagger but remain upright.

The remaining Rodian breaks to the crates to the left of the door as he fires at Switch and misses.The four eyed aqualish boldly strides straight ahead and squeezes a blast at Rain, but the debris pile protects her.

The black maned wookie flies into a rage as her fellow wookie goes down. With her eyes red with anger she slides toward Bel swinging her axe. The great blow strikes Bel in the shoulder, causing him to slump to the ground, unconscious.

The B1 droid begins marching down the center of the bay firing its carbine on autofire. Blaster bolts skitter on the ground near the door harmlessly. Switch's attempt to fire at Ganga Lor is also futile.



[sblock=OOC]
Ok the count of thugs should have been x7 not 6 forgot to count the human. 5 thugs remain, with one rodian and wookie down and out. One Aqualish near Bel is stunned at -2 condition.

Ganga used inspire confidence on the 2 aqualish and rodian. The remaining wookie is in a state of rage.

And Bel is currently at -4 hp. EDIT: Bel took damage greater than his damage threshold, so he is dead unless he spends a force point.

thug attack rolls 

humans, switch and b1 attacks 

bad guy damage [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 28, 2008)

"I will obliterate you, as I have done with your mate, hairy meat beast." UbD says to the other wookie, as it  fires at her, the beams  flies throw the air.


----------



## possum (May 28, 2008)

Ardon ignites his lightsaber, casting a yellow glow across the floor from his hiding place.  The Twi'lek emerges from his cover and races towards the nearest thug, his lightsaber swinging.

Attack thug (1d20+1=18, 2d8=11) 

I accidentally added a zero to the 1, making it 10.  I've corrected it on the link, but it will show up as 1d20+10 on the site.


----------



## Shalimar (May 29, 2008)

Rain furrows her brow in concentration at the giant furry creature that had defeated Bel.  With a flick of the handholding her Vibro-blade, the furred creature was thrown backwards at her employer with a terrible force.

"You will forgive me for this friend Bel, I hope."  the Dathomiri woman says before turning to face Ardon in surprise.  The red-braided warrior had heard of the light swords of the jedi from the slaves she had freed, perhaps her search was going to be easier than she thought after the earlier conversation.

OOC:  Move Object = 21 (so 21 vs Wookie Will Save, 21 vs Ganga Lor's Reflex Save)
Damage  =  4d6 + 2d6 (for force point) = 22 damage


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2008)

Ashlin squints her right eye shut and sights with her left eye down the barrel...then scowls and switches eyes.

"Are you supposed to aim with the same eye you write with, or the other one?" she asks...then jumps as her finger twitches and the gun goes off. For a moment she stares in awe at what she did.

"...oh. That one."

(natural 20!  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1610116/  Don't remember how crits work in Star Wars. If confirmation needed, feel free to roll it and damage yourself. Otherwise will update asap.)


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2008)

(20 is an automatic critical and does double damage)


----------



## Diesel (May 30, 2008)

The black furred wookie howls triumphantly over Bel's prone form. This victory is short lived however, as the wookie is picked up as if by an unseen hand and  brought down on Ganga Lor.

The chevin has no time to react, and can only utter,"What the..." in surprise. Both he and the wookie crunch to the floor, where they remain unmoving.

Ardon emerges and with his lightsaber humming advances on the stunned Aqualish near Bel. The weapon swings in a deadly arc and strikes the thug down.

Ashlin fires a deadly strike at the four eyed Aqualish and, to her surprise blows the creature off his feet with a prodigious feat of marksmanship.

The Rodian fires  at the oncoming  B1 battle droid, felling  it with his shot. 

As the droid clangs to the deck in a shower of sparks, the remaining thug, the greasy human, hesitiates in the face of growing opposition. He  looks toward UbD, fearful of what the droid may do.

UbD  quickly acquires another target and with finely engineered precision, takes the rodian out of commision.

The greasy human now looks about with a worried look upon his face, his confidence gone. Striding for the doorway, and careful to avoid the Twi'lek with the lightsaber, he stops near the prone figure of Bel who still breathes. Nervously aiming his blaster at Bel, he shouts,"D..don't shoot..let me go..or this one gets it!"

Switch lowers his weapon, unsure of what to do.

[sblock=OOC] 

Bel expended a Force point to remain alive. He is at 0 hp, unconscious and at -5 on the condition track. There is only one thug remaining.[/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2008)

"You will stop threatening this man.  He is my husband, he is mine to protect, or avenge.  If you do not harm him you may survive, if you harm him I will kill you."  Rain tells the human.  She drops the vibro-blade that she was holding in her off-hand and it sticks point first to the floor.

Holding out her recently emptied hand, there is a slapping sound as Bel's dropped force pike slaps into Rain's palm from where it had fallen to the ground.  "If you do not surrender your weapon I and the jedi shall use the force to do things to you that you would not like."

(OOC: Move to Use the Force (move light object), Swift action to drop her blade, ready an action to shoot the thug if he shoots Bel (Attack 18, Damage = 8)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2008)

UbD aims , but do not shoot. If the human speaks anything but a surrender sentence, he will most certainly kill  him.


----------



## possum (May 30, 2008)

"You don't want to shoot that man," Ardon says, risking a wave of his free hand.  "In fact, you really want to surrender..."

Use the Force plus a Force point to try and convince the thug holding the wounded Bel to surrender. (1d20+1d6+8=30)


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2008)

OOC:  That is the Mind Trick power, not Use the Force.  Unfortunately neither of us have Mind Trick.  Maybe Diesel will let you trade Mind Trick fo Move Object since you haven't used move object yet.


----------



## possum (May 31, 2008)

OOC: You're right, I don't.  I got confused since I play the same character in another DoD game and he's actually a little further along.  If I can switch Move Object for Mind Trick, I would.


----------



## Diesel (Jun 2, 2008)

The man peers around nervously, his beady eyes overlooking a bulbous nose. As the pike flies away and UbD takes aim at him, his blaster shakes in his hand.

"I..I don't want to shoot this man," he says wearily, "I want to surrender..." The blaster falls from his grip onto the deck and the human raises his hands over his head.

At his desk, Switch sits in his chair as R5 emerges from his hiding place.

"It is obvious," Switch says to no one in particular, "that the rules of probability have disappeared today. First, Ganga Lor attempts to attack my person, an act highly unlikely in any scenario."

The droid looks at Rain and Ardon. "Then I make the acquaintance of not one but two apparent practicioners of," Switch pauses as if looking for the right word, "an unusual and singular art. Given the times in which we live, another unlikely occurrance."

"In addition, I find myself in the unfamiliar position of owing a debt! Not only have these strangers destroyed Ganga Lor and his gang, they have saved my life. Most unusual."

R5 seems to nod in agreement, but wheels away, past Ardon to Bel's prone form. The droid beeps, drawing attention to the wounded human.

Looking at Bel you can see his shoulder is still intact. There is no blood or great laceration. The blow that rendered him unconscious was powerful, but was not made with the axe's blade.

[sblock=OOC]
Bel can make a con check vs. DC 10 to regain consciousness, get 1 hp and move up one on the condition track.  Or not [/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2008)

Rain watches intently as Ardon clouds the man's mind in the force, trying to figure out how he had accomplished the feat.  Some of her sisters had been able to do such things, but she herself had focused on the more physical things that the force could be used for.  She cojuld use the force to make herself tougher, to move things, to refresh herself, and sense danger, but she had yet to be able to alter anyone's mind with it.  I must definitely learn this thing from the jedi, it would be quite a useful thing.

The redbraided warrior girl leaned Bel's lance on the crates she had used for cover and reholstered her blaster on her thigh, and the Vibro-blade on her back.  She retreives the blaster that the human had dropped and handed it to Ardon to replace the one he had lent to Switch.  "You will teach me your ways of using the force, yes?" she asks sounding hopeful if a little strained at having to ask a male to teach her.


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2008)

"My part of the debt is simple," Ardon states as he extinguishes his lightsaber.  "Hopefully, you won't make any mention of the Force being use in this skirmish."

He turns to Rain.  "I don't know a lot of ways to use the Force," he replies to her attempt to ask.  'She comes from a matriarchy, though,' he thinks.  "It's also very obvious that you have some things to teach me, as well.  There's no way that I could have pushed an adult Wookiee like you did."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2008)

"You are a Jedi, your knowledge of the force is different than mine, share what you know, and I will learn it, even if it is only the philosophies of the jedi."  Rain answers, dismissing the notion that Ardon knew no more than she.

"Besides, you know how to use the blade of light." the red-haired warrior says, pointing to  the lightsaber.  "You can teach me that."

"If there is anything I can teach a Jedi, I will, but I do not understand.  The abilities that we Force Warriors weild were passed down from Jedi.  Should you as a jedi not then know those things?"


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2008)

"I am only a learner," Ardon explains.  "I don't have the complete mastery over all the abilities that the Force allows us to have, only small tidbits at best."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2008)

"Then you are as I.  Do you know of any teachers of the Jedi Arts then?  A true master that could teach us the fullness of the force?"   she asks hopefully, though she sounds determined to press on regardless.

"Do you know the technique that would speed Bel's recovery?  I have seen sister Kariya perform it, but I was not initiated into its secrets before I left."


----------



## possum (Jun 3, 2008)

"As far as I know, they're all dead," Ardon answers.  "As to healing Bel..." he shakes his head.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 3, 2008)

Ashlin comes out from behind the crates...almost putting her blaster away before she realizes they still have a prisoner.

"Ubby, cover that guy," she directs, then goes over the prisoner herself, holstering her blaster.

"Okay, mister..." she says. "I'm not really much for words, so I'll just sort of outline the situation, and you can decide what you want to do. I'm cute, and nice, and I have a conscience. I'd like you to tell me if the Imperials are connected at all to Ganga deciding to attack now."

Ashlin nods at UbD. "And if you don't tell ME, then the next one to talk to you will be HIM. He's not very cute, kind of mean, and has no capacity to feel fear, regret, or guilt." 

"So! What's it gonna be?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2008)

Grappling the prisoner, UbD close his iron grip, hurting the man's arm. *"Resistance will not be tolerated"*


----------



## Diesel (Jun 4, 2008)

The man remains silent and looks from Ashlin to UbD, as if sizing up their respective threat levels. That is until UbD grabs his arm.

"Hey! Ok, ok"  he exclaims. "Look, the Boss sometimes tipped off the Imperials about things." The man glances at the late Chevin as if concerned he might be reprimanded.

"Boss was trying to get in good with the Empire since they came to Sel Zonn. He hoped they'd support him so he could take over the Alien Section, see? The Empire don't care what goes on in the Alien section, ya know? " The man looks at UbD for any signs of understanding.

"I'm just a slicer..I didn't even want to be here..but the Boss, he's  been crazy all week. Really frustrated...all this talk of a spy on the station and then this big deal with some offworlders... he wanted to give the Imperials something, to score big..ya know? So he decided to hit Switch.. and when he ran into you all, he thought you were maybe the offworlders.He banked he could turn you in too."

The man looks at Ashlin, his face full of pain. "Hey lady call off the droid ok?" With a wince, he continues.

"Look, look, all the info he's been giving the Imperials has been bad. The officer he deals with -I don't know his name- was tired of listening to him. Even today, when he called him, the officer brushed him off. I never saw the Boss so mad before."

"That's all I know-honest. Now let me go, willya?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 4, 2008)

"Ashlin, I believe you and UbD would be the correct people to decide how to handle tis beings future threat to us.  Perhaps he would wish to work for friend Switch now that his last boss is no longer capable of being a boss."  Rain suggests with a shrug, leaving it to them to decide.

While they deal with the captive the Dathomiri force warrior examines those that she personally defeated seeking rophies of the victory.  As the only enemies that she defeated was Ganga Lor and the fur creature she examines the old leathery skinned criminal.  Once she s done with finding a trophy from him she claims the female fur beasts axe, the one she had used to strike down Bel.

"Perhaps to repay friend Bel's defense you could have this doctor that is to treat Maya also treat him?"  the reed-haired woman suggests to the droid.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2008)

"Let him go, Ubby," Ashlin says, satisfied.

"You should listen to her. There's just one boss here now, and he's sitting behind the desk. I figure you'd better sign on with him, or find a ship out of here in a hurry."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 7, 2008)

Bel groans in the corner, blinks his eyes, and sits up quickly...too quickly.  He grabs his force pike and uses it as a crutch to help keep him sitting up.  He then rolls over to the wall and rests his back to it, looking into the room.

He forces a smile at the people in the room

"Wh..did we win?"

[sblock=ooc]Con Check to wake up (1d20+1=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Diesel (Jun 7, 2008)

Switch nods at Ashlin's suggestion. Walking to join the rest of you, he says, "I could take this one on, provisionally of course. I think I should keep an eye on him for a while, until you conclude your business here at the station-just in case."

Looking at Ardon, Switch adds, "Of course your secret is safe with me."

Without a command, R5 wheels back to a wall panel and interfaces with it.

Fifteen minutes later, a small human woman appears in the doorway. She has a careworn face with raven dark hair graying at the temples. Dressed in the white robe of a doctor she carries a small metal case.

The woman shoots a hard look at Switch as she wordlessly checks the bodies for signs of life. Finding none, she turns her attention to Bel.

"Ahh Doctor Fenn," Switch says. "This  carnage is not completely my fault; in fact I am the aggrieved party; so please, no sermons."

Dr. Fenn opens her case and begins probing Bel's shoulder. "Hmm, not too bad, blunt truama, dislocation, here," she says to all of you without looking up. 

Getting a stimulant and a medpac she crouches over Bel. "Young man, I am a physician can you hear me? Do you need assisstance?"
[sblock=ooc]edit changed post since Bel posted. Shaggy healing options are up to you. [/sblock]


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2008)

"Yes, Bel, we were victorious.  Now you will let the doctor treat your injury so that we may proceed in our mission.  I do not feel it wise to dawdle, but we will not proceed without you well." Rain tells the dazed soundingman.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 11, 2008)

"Hit me with whatever you got, Doc.  Then we can be on our way."


----------



## Diesel (Jun 11, 2008)

Dr Fenn works quickly without responding. With a medpac and stimulants she turns her full attention to Bel's shoulder. After ten minutes, she finishes pleased with her work.

"You should feel better now," she says, satisfied. "Although I wouldnt recommend too much in the way of excitement if it can be helped."

Almost absentmidnedly, the doctor shoots a glance at each of Bel's compatriots, as if trying to deduce the actions which led to the carnage that litters the holding bay.

[sblock=ooc]DR Fenn recovers 10 hp for Bel -take 10 + 13 +2= 25 : 10 over DC. Add this to the 1 hp Bel  already has gives a total of 11 hp.

 I take the non persistent conditions that Bel had as cured as well through the treatment ( and Bel could have taken 4 rounds to take recover actions as well to return the condition to zero)
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2008)

"We have someone else who needs help too," Ashlin tells the doctor. "Not here though. You'll need to come with us."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 12, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "We have someone else who needs help too," Ashlin tells the doctor. "Not here though. You'll need to come with us."




?Friend Switch is alreadyy handling having Maya?s wounds treated.  I believe the proper thing todo is to contact Maya, let her know a doctor is coming, and let her know what else we have found out.  Moving a frozen person like that will not be a stealthy thing we need to see if she can have her ship meet us there so we can load it and  run. ?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 12, 2008)

"Oh," Ash comments, nonplussed. "I missed that. Good deal. Nevermind, doc."

She looks at the others. "So are we going to go back to her first to plan, or just go straight for the goods?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 15, 2008)

*"As the mistress wishes"* UbD plainly states.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Jun 19, 2008)

Bel take sout his comlink and contacts Maya.

"Maya, we're making our way to the cargo...do you think you could arrange for a ship to meet us there?  Based on how dangerous thing were for you just walking around, we might need to get this cargo off-station as soon as possible."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 25, 2008)

(doh...it seems our GM is AWOL...hasn't been on since the 13th)


----------

